# Especie de percutor



## fj87 (May 10, 2010)

Hola a todos!

Es mi primer post aqui, aunque la verdd que hacia bastante que leia y muchas cosas que me han servido en la carrera las he sacado de este foro jejeje.

Abro el post para ver si podiais ayudarme con un asunto que tengo entre manos. Os comento. Estoy haciendo un proyecto fin de carrera acerca del estudio de vibraciones en una pequeña estructura, tratando de detectar posibles fallos en ella (malas uniones de piezas, piezas en mal estado...) y para ello, se requiere que la estructura sea excitada mediante golpe. Hasta ahora, lo estaba realizando manualmente (realizando por mi mismo el golpe), o en su defecto por medio de un motor controlado por un automata que hacia oscilar la estructura, pero de este modo, no consigo excitar las vibraciones a altas frecuencias.

Lo que necesitaria conseguir sería algo así como un actuador lineal (percutor) que provocase un impacto en la estructura con una potencia suficiente como para que afectase a toda ella. Había pensado en emplear solenoides, pero por lo que he visto, las velocidades del impacto son bajas y necesitaria algo mñas potente.

¿Tenéis alguna idea?

Como podeis comprobar, las dimensiones no son muy grandes, por lo que el sistema que necesitaria tampoco sería de mucho volumen.

Muchas gracias
Un saludo


PD: pongo el post en el apartado de mecatronica porque me parecia que era el sitio mas adecuado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 10, 2010)

podes hacertelo con un buen motor y un sistema de biela-manivela, lamanivela seria tu martilo o lo que fuera que induzca el golpe.

entiendes?

otra opción es un vibrador a 50Hz (frecuencia de red) utilizando un transformador bien grandote y de buen consumo, con el nucleo abierto, así como trabajan los aireadores de las peceras o las cortadoras de cabello.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 10, 2010)

fj87: Otra idea. A la estructura anclas un motorcito de AC o DC y en su eje montas una masa excentrica. Cuando gire, produce una vibracion uniforma, tanto mas fuerte como mayor sea la masa y/o la excentricidad. Es la misma idea de los masajeadores corporales.
Saludos.


----------



## fj87 (May 10, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas.
Tecnogirl, el problema del motor con la masa excentrica girando genera sólo vibraciones un una determinada frecuencia y no excitaria todos los modos de vibracion. 
DJ DRACO, con el vibrador me sucedería de manera similar a la idea de Tecnogirl. La opción del motor y el sistema biela manivela es buena.

Se me ocurrio implementar con un solenoide, pero no me aclaro muy bien como tendria que ser el montaje a implementar. Mas o menos seria al retraerse que comprima un muelle y al desenergizarlo pues se produjese el impacto. ¿Como lo veis? ¿Conoceis algo de solenoides para indicarme alguna característica en especial?

Muchas gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (May 10, 2010)

fj87 dijo:


> Tecnogirl, el problema del motor con la masa excentrica girando genera sólo vibraciones un una determinada frecuencia y no excitaria todos los modos de vibracion...


Pero... si excitas el motor con una tension variable, por ejemplo, si es muy motor DC y le aplicas una tension creciente, con forma de diente de sierra, digamos, el motor cambiará su velocidad proporcionalmente.
Saludos


----------



## fj87 (May 10, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Pero... si excitas el motor con una tension variable, por ejemplo, si es muy motor DC y le aplicas una tension creciente, con forma de diente de sierra, digamos, el motor cambiará su velocidad proporcionalmente.
> Saludos



Es verdd Tecnogirl, pero se escapa un poco del alcance del proyecto en el sentido de que tengo que realizar el desarrollo de una aplicacion de ordenador, los circuitos de los acelerometros, la programación de la tarjeta y todo el tratamiento de los datos adquiridos.

Buscaba una solución algo más sencilla, no se si me explico.
Si sabes alguna manera de implementar algo así estaría agradecido.

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios


----------



## tecnogirl (May 10, 2010)

fj87 dijo:


> ... o en su defecto por medio de un motor controlado por un automata
> 
> TG: Empleas el automata para conmutar distintas tensiones para el motor DC y
> obtener diversos grados de vibracion.
> ...


Saludos..................


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2010)

Lo que se emplea, mas o menos habitualmente, para el ensayo de vibraciones (Como lo que buscas) es un peso unido a un *motor lineal* que golpea a la estructura
Variando la frecuencia (Avance-retroceso del motor) ajustas la frecuencia de los impactos y con esto puedes "Sintonizar" la frecuencia natural de vibración de tu estructura.


----------



## fj87 (May 10, 2010)

Lo del automata para controlar la velocidad del motor, iria independiente del motor para la solucion que comentas, puesto que al tratarse de un equipo academico, no puedo hacer uso de el y desmontarlo, pues otras aplicaciones requieren del mismo.

La excitación con el percutor excitaria las frecuencias del sistema, breve, pero que para el analisis de la respuesta del sistema no es necesario de conocer, simplemente requiero que sea repetible y mas o menos constante.

Al decir que era pequeña, me referia a eso pequeña, no una estructura de unas grandes dimensiones. La estructura en cuestión no tendría más que un cubo de 1x1x1 metros.

Un saludo


----------



## tecnogirl (May 10, 2010)

Ahhhh. Otras ideas:
- dar patadas a la estructura... con un mecanismo como la maquina de Izod (imagen1)
- Usar un rifle de Gauss (imagen2), algo como un rifle electromagnetico (aqui en el Foro) hay informacion de este.

Hay componentes  neumaticos que pudieras usar pero, tienes suministro de aire comprimido en el aula ???
Saludos


----------



## fj87 (May 11, 2010)

En el aula no tengo aire comprimido, así que esa opción descartada. Me parecen muy interesantes esas dos opciones que me planteas. La primera de las opciones me plantea alguna dificultad a la hora de pensar como realizar el montaje, pero podría servirme.
Lo del rifle de gauss, podría ser peligroso? lo digo por si sale con mucha potencia y rebota contra la estructura jejeje

Muchas gracias Tecnogirl


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2010)

2 preguntas:

1) frecuencias aproximadas que debes lograr (frecuencia de los golpes sobre la estructura)
2) energía e insumos que pretendes o que puedes utilizar para diseñar el proyecto.

si las frecuencias son bajas...del orden de 2Hz o menos podés utilizar sistemas neumáticos, hidráulicos, solenoide, etc
si las frecuencias son altas...vas a necesitar motor con disco inercial descentrado (tecnogirl), o motor-biela-manivela...

pues para generar bivraciones rápidas, para magnitudes muy grandes (edificios) de forma magnética vas a necesitar un súper campo magnético que va a consumir mucha energía, y producir mucho cáncer.


----------



## pepechip (May 11, 2010)

Hola
la forma mas facil de producir vibraciones es mediante un taladro percutor. 
Puedes emplear el sistema de percusion que golpea mientras la broca esta girando, o bien utilizar otros taladros que solo actuan como percutores y no giran.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2010)

Creo que un solenoide largo ( 40 cm.) de corriente contínua impulsando una masa importante sería efectivo.

La imagen va en parte en serio , en parte no .









Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2010)

hola , yo de curioso nomas, por que no creo poder aportar nada, pero:
piden "golpear" a la estructura.
es asi ?? o es en sentido figurado ??

por que al golpear la dañan .

al principio pense yo al leer esto de hacer vibrar una estructira a una freciencia, como si fuese una onda......me parecia loco .
y luego pense que a veces cuando viajo en el colectivo (bus) veo vibrar a todo el (pasamanos, caños , etc) a una frecuencia rapida.

no es similar y quizas mas viable en vez de golpear el *adosar *de algun modo el motor o el mecanismo que genere la vibracion.??

o no se logra el mismo objetivo ??


----------



## fj87 (May 15, 2010)

fernandob, la opción de adosar algo a la estructura tipo motor o mecanismo genera una vibración en una frecuencia determinada, por lo que habria que realizar un barrido frecuencial, que en mi caso, dadas las limitaciones no puedo realizar. El hecho de "golpear" a la estructura genera algo así como un escalón al sistema (la estructura) que activa los diferente modos de vibración de la misma.

He elaborado una "solución" temporal a falta de aumentar la carga del impacto. He empleado un solenoide que al actuar sobre él, comprime un resorte y al cortar la alimentación se produce el impacto.


----------



## golumx (May 22, 2010)

Si lo que quieres es controlar la vibracion la opcion mas simple y barata  es un taladro-percutor con velocidad variable que controlas desde el ordenador, para tener un control total tendrias que tener una IMU (o varias) para monitorizar la vibracion de la estructura y con un par de encoders controlar y monitorizar la velocidad de giro del motor y la frecuencia de percusion. Si lo haces con solenoides busca en doctor google Coil-gun y cañon de Gauss, pero creo que el consumo seria mucho mas elevado, ademas de costoso ya que tendrias que tener una etapa de condensadores de gran capacidad y voltaje, con una gran etapa para  cargar estos condensadores tan rapido como sea la frecuencia de disparo, pero tiene la ventaja de que controlando la capacidad de carga de estos cebadores tambien controlas la catidad de energia comunicada a la estructura pero el sistema se complicaria bastante.


----------

